# Lost my hedgehog in the car! (He's found now)



## Taralynxo (Oct 29, 2013)

Last thing I remember before looking away for TWO seconds was putting baby Sonic (7 weeks old) on the floor in the front seat of the car. It was my second day with my new little hedgehog. Next thing I know, I look back and he's GONE. Where the heck could he have gone? There's no crevice where he could fit, or so I thought. Reaching my arm under every possible little hole of the car and I still couldn't find him. Lastly, I decide to stick my arm inside the back of where the A/C buttons and radio are. I felt his little quills on my hand, but he was so squeezed in there that I couldn't grab him. Every time I would touch him he would spike up and there was no way to grab him without 50 quills in your hand. I ended up having to call my boyfriend to meet me at this store where we had to literally push the little guy out from one end resulting in him angry coming out the other end and biting my step dad!

Moral of the story: DO NOT LOOK AWAY FROM YOUR HEDGEHOG FOR EVEN A SECOND UNLESS YOU KNOW THAT EVERY HOLE YOU COULD EVEN IMAGINE IS COVERED OR THE ROOM HAS NONE 

Gave mommy and daddy their very first heart attack as new parents. And still until this day continues to give us them sometimes!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, glad you got him out ok! Sounds like he'll be keeping you busy as new parents.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

AHHH yes the 'ole "I swear I turned my back for two seconds!" horror story. We've ALL done it! It makes you learn real quick how crafty they are!!

We've had Henry about 11months now and just yesterday for the first time he literally must have jumped off the coffee table! I always worried he would do that. Whenever we set him on there he would walk to the edge and almost take a step off. I would always have my hand there so he would step onto that but I worried he might try to "jump". Well yesterday I set him down to grab a paper towel about a few feet away because he was about to use the bathroom right then and there. I swear I turned my head two seconds and I heard what sounded like a small bean bag hit the floor. My heart fell into my stomach and I turned to see he had apparently tried to fly off the coffee table. Thank god he landed on his back with his quills down. He flipped himself upright and continued on running as I dove to catch him before he could get himself into any more trouble. Even after months of having him that still slipped past me. I feel sick just thinking about how I would have felt if he had actually gotten hurt. They are always quicker and more willing to do things then you think!

Thank gosh your little one was alright!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My "I turned away for 2 seconds" resulted in little hedgehog climbing up inside a bass amplifier. It's solid-body construction, so the only way we ever got him out was by delicious scents.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thankfully Pig makes so much noise snorfing around everywhere that when I lose him I just have to make sure the room is quiet and listen for a *rustle rustle shuffle bump snorf*. :lol:


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I lost Idgie twice in my very messy room the FIRST night I had him because the cage I had sucked. The first time he gave himself away by plastic bags, but the second time he got smart and got under my queen sized bed. I had to wake up my roommate to help me get him! Now he is regulated to the top of my bed.


----------



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

I lost both my hedgies in my room before. I let them out to roam and I turned around for a few seconds to move some things and when I turned back, they were both gone. I looked all over my room and couldn't find them. Then I heard a bag rustling near my closest and I went to check what it was. I didn't see anything, but that was the only place I hadn't checked yet. I looked inside and saw nothing. Then I opened a box and one of my hedgies was in there. I couldn't find the other one, so I had to take everything out of my closet. My room was a huge mess with clothe all over my floor and bed and I couldn't even turn around without knocking something down. After I made the huge mess, my hedgie decided to come out from hiding and then he just looked up at me&#8230;I think he was playing a trick on me&#8230;but at least I found him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

